# GTA on DS



## GeekyGuy (Jul 15, 2008)

Just announced at the Nintendo press event. New Grand Theft Auto, new and exclusive for DS. Chinatown Wars is what I think the name is. Pretty cool news.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [19:47]  i like how a mother announced GTA for the DS.



I'm watching the IGN feed so I'm still behind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## da_head (Jul 15, 2008)

LOL. sounds kool, but will probably be shit


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 15, 2008)

Its true. GTA Chinatown Wars on DS.


----------



## Xuio (Jul 15, 2008)

I hope it will be in 2D.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 15, 2008)

Will prolly be shit, but hey, it's GTA!


----------



## pasc (Jul 15, 2008)

hope it will be hybrid like III 2d and 3d, that would be fun.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 15, 2008)

I hope it ain't like the GBA one, it was decent but it lacked the fun of the other games.

For me GTA is only good when you can waste hours doing stupid stuff.  GTA 4 the mission improved a lot but the mindless fun was lacking.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 15, 2008)

the E3 2008 nintendo conference was  horrable :S.
No new Zelda's only stupid games for wii motionplus


----------



## Falkit (Jul 15, 2008)

Dirt4live said:
			
		

> the E3 2008 nintendo conference was  horrable :S.
> No new Zelda's only stupid games for wii motionplus



i think it was ok....the part with the bokken was cool!
and gta is a great annoncement...the rest was ok! nothing big but ok :-)


----------



## Prime (Jul 15, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=95437


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 15, 2008)

Xuio said:
			
		

> I hope it will be in 2D.


Ninja Gaiden was 3D...and it was excellent. 

We'll have to wait for the screenshots and then judge it...


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 15, 2008)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> Xuio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well 3D on 2D anyway.

I'll be happy with just GTA 1 engine as long as I can do mindless shit with this game.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 15, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> ...I'll be happy with just GTA 1 engine as long as I can do mindless shit with this game.



Probably not nearly as much stuff as something like San Andreas, but the DS seems to be the preferred platform for doing "mindless shit." I think there's a lot they can with the game. I think it just depends on who's at the helm.


----------



## pasc (Jul 15, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I hope it ain't like the GBA one, it was decent but it lacked the fun of the other games.
> 
> For me GTA is only good when you can waste hours doing stupid stuff.  GTA 4 the mission improved a lot but the mindless fun was lacking.
> QFT ! Thats the truest truth you could EVER speak about GTA, guess what... I have a feeling they had been working on GTA DS for a Loooooong time now, like back in the GBA days, only this time I think it will turn out amazing.
> ...



oh please rockstar leeds don't screw this up *pray*, I hope it might be the first real GTA on a Nintendo System.

Source


----------



## test84 (Jul 15, 2008)

first final XIII on 360
then GTA on DS !
what else? Tera Patrick on my Bed?!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 15, 2008)

why can't they make it like Driver 2 for gba but better graphics and stuff but the graphics should cope with tht of driver 2. Hopefully they won't spoil it like insecticide


----------



## pasc (Jul 15, 2008)

after transformers on DS this should be possible very well.

BTW, take 2 has it's press conference tomorrow at 19:45, let's hope the best *prays yet once again*


----------



## JPH (Jul 15, 2008)

Honestly, can you see GTA running on a DS?
No doubt it's going to be awful.


----------



## pasc (Jul 15, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Honestly, can you see GTA running on a DS?
> No doubt it's going to be awful.


We will see about that one, Rockstargames has capable devs no doubt about it, and who knows ? Maybe they did it like Activison and used a new selfmade engine (Activisions can draw more polygons than normal for example).

I think, if they have gone so far to announce something, they must have something they can be proud of too.

The GBA version was no fail, it just was 2D, and some ppl don't like that.

Also the version GBA was supposed to be 3D too at first, but now it got only 2D because it was too hard to pull it off (maybe Graphic State had to do something with it ?).

Anyway, let's just wait and see until tomorrow 19:45.

EDIT: 

Guys ? this is scary.... look at that pic again:



Spoiler











the date (15.06.08) is right ! except the month....


----------



## pilotwangs (Jul 15, 2008)

Very good news,for me anyway.
Though i think ill be sticking to GTA 4.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 15, 2008)

Well according to DSfanboy it'll use a new game engine & Kotaku say its out this Christmas, if that is true than screens soon.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 15, 2008)

I hope its like the GTA 2 on PSX, that was my favorite one.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 15, 2008)

Better be 3d, please ?


----------



## test84 (Jul 15, 2008)

we are talking about 73MHz CPU and you demand it be 3D? 
Our best bet is 2D but I dont think they will let us enjoy GTA in 2D.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 15, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Better be 3d, please ?


No full 3D please, 3rd person 3D with the DS d-pad does not really work well at all and just hurts my thumbs.

Full 3D = smaller game world.


----------



## jpxdude (Jul 15, 2008)

If they made a GTA that felt like the very first PC release through DMA design, I would be really happy.


----------



## Calafas (Jul 15, 2008)

Whey, can't wait for this release, hopefully it's good, and has good free-roam on it, cause whilst GTA missions are ok, I usually just play for the free-roam.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 15, 2008)

They could totally surprise us and use the DS to its fullest, making the game stylus-controlled, ala Dragon Sword / Phantom Hourglass. That I would love.

If I had to guess, though, I'd say it's going to be fully 3D. The press release said the game will be free-roaming, and making a large city with all hand-drawn art doesn't sound like the obvious choice. Of course, again ala Dragon Sword, I wouldn't mind a mix of the two -- 3D and 2D graphics. It would probably allow for a lot more to be done with no slowdown and no need to make the place look barren. Again, it comes down to who is at the helm, how much freedom they have and all that,


----------



## Satangel (Jul 15, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> They could totally surprise us and use the DS to its full, making the game stylus-controlled, ala Dragon Sword / Phantom Hourglass. That I would love.
> 
> If I had to guess, though, I'd say it's going to be fully 3D. The press release said the game will be free-roaming, and making a large city with all hand-drawn art doesn't sound like the obvious choice. Of course, again ala Dragon Sword, I wouldn't mind a mix of the two -- 3D and 2D graphics. It would probably allow for a lot more to be done with no slowdown and no need to make the place look barren. Again, it comes down to who is at the helm, how much freedom they have and all that,



I really hope it, I want another good game for the DS !


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 15, 2008)

oh wow. this is good news
chinatown wars lol.
wonder if it'll function like the first 2 ones (top down view). i didnt really like that
third person would be good


----------



## pasc (Jul 15, 2008)

I hope it will be both, 3D and 2D like GTA III, I love that !


----------



## ackers (Jul 15, 2008)

GTA on DS? Surely this can't be good?

Will it be 18 rated? Are any DS games 18 rated?


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 15, 2008)

Ackers said:
			
		

> GTA on DS? Surely this can't be good?
> 
> Will it be 18 rated? Are any DS games 18 rated?


Ultimate Mortal Kombat
Resident Evil: Deadly Silence
Dementium: The Ward

So far Dementium is the only one that has sold well hence why we don't get many mature titles but GTA should do very well.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, it's GTA for Gods sake
Everyone knows that series.
Even if it sucks, it will sell.


----------



## pasc (Jul 15, 2008)

It won't suck, since they announced it... do you think Nintendo would announce crap ? I mean, was there any game on any e3 announced by nintendo that was full crap ?

ah and hadrian...:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The game will feature a brand new engine (hopefully ditching the top-down view) and will take place in Liberty City -- the flagship location of the GTA series. If you played GTAIII and IV, you will have trekked through Chinatown (the awesomest place ever), and more of the high-fighting action in Chinatown Wars will be fantastic. Coming this winter, like, a few months away!



seems dsfanboy is as clueless as we are.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 15, 2008)

Site is up: http://www.rockstargames.com/chinatownwars/

with nothing!

Apparently it will have Wi-fi connection of some sort..


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 15, 2008)

oooh. wifi. i hope its not something stupid..


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 15, 2008)

It's 2008.. it's on the DS.. I doubt this will be in 2D..


----------



## Deletable_Man (Jul 15, 2008)

Hoping for a 3D engine as good as the Tony Hawk DS titles. Then it would be pretty excellent.


----------



## 754boy (Jul 15, 2008)

Deletable_Man said:
			
		

> Hoping for a 3D engine as good as the Tony Hawk DS titles. Then it would be pretty excellent.



Transformers DS had a damn good 3D engine too, and it was open world too.


----------



## Trippy (Jul 15, 2008)

If it's not the crappy overhead view and if its in 3d, it will be cool (hopefully).


----------



## OrR (Jul 15, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Honestly, can you see GTA running on a DS?
> No doubt it's going to be awful.


Pocketeers had a very convincing demo for 3D GTA on the GBA back in the middle of it's lifetime. With Rockstar's resources good 3D GTA on the DS should not only be possible, it should be EASY.


----------



## MagNetCZ (Jul 15, 2008)

Well I'd maybe like a top-down view look more, transformers were kinda cool but so much had to be sacrificed, traffic, detail, lots of stuff.
Payback for the GBA was great, but still it might turn out to be 3rd person, however if that's the case I'm kinda afraid how it's gonna turn out.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 15, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Honestly, can you see GTA running on a DS?
> No doubt it's going to be awful.



If Rockstar is doing it.. and they're putting some good effort on it, yeas I can see it.. and I don't see how can this go wrong.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 16, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Apparently it will have Wi-fi connection of some sort..



Perhaps you can trade skanks over the Nintendo WFC?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(My apologies in advance to the female Tempers for the crude humor...I just couldn't help myself, since it's GTA, after all.)


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 16, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 16, 2008)

According to IGN, the game is being developed by the same team that made the PSP GTA games.. which by the way are the same people that made that GBA Max Payne game


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 16, 2008)

meh, not looking foward to it as much as spore DS, or finally answering bruce dickensens (sp?) prairs and giving the wii moar cowbell.


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 16, 2008)

The Wi-Fi logo can be applied very loosely.  Just look at FF3 and FF:CC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hopefully the online mode for this doesn't suck.  In fact, let's hope that this game itself doesn't suck.  I'm still a bit uneasy about GTA on a Nintendo system after playing GTA Advance.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 16, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> The Wi-Fi logo can be applied very loosely.  Just look at FF3 and FF:CC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, GTA Advance sure sucked IMHO.
What a stupid game, it just didn't work for me.


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 16, 2008)

"chinatown wars" just sounds retarded


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 16, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> "chinatown wars" just sounds retarded



agreed, it could be gang multiplayer stuff with wifi included, i just want a standard gta game on the ds, not multiplayer online crap, gta 4 just shows that the gta series cannot work online full stop.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 16, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> "chinatown wars" just sounds retarded


I'm expecting a lot of stereotypes and thus a lot of offended Chinese people.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Jul 16, 2008)

lol its does sound retarded ..

i would have liked if they made a remake of liberty sotries on ds


----------



## pasc (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyway, I just realized, it MUST be 3D ! They announced that they were:

- gonna use the Touchscreen (I can only think the Touchscreen to aim in 3D, no use with a 2D GTA)
- use a new Engine (pretty much only useful in 3D again, since the 2D Topdown ones had perfect engines for their time)
- the DS can do it.

What do you think ? Convinced ?


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah I guess unless you use the touch screen to tap on screen and the 2d above person walks to it..

I hope i t is 3D but I have my doubts, But I guess you have to be optimistic.. They did it with Transformers DS, didnt they?? And it was good


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 16, 2008)

From the WiiCast blog:

_"Nintendo and Rockstar have teamed up to bring Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars to the DS.  Rockstar intends to bring the GTA experience to a Nintendo console, and make the gameplay fresh by utilizing the DS’s unique features.  *Players will allegedly navigate through the streets using the touch screen*, for example.  Rockstar doesn’t intend to make the game more casual for DS, either.  The company claims that the Grand Theft Auto for DS will continue to have the trademark depth the franchise is known for."_

If true, that's good news, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 16, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I'm still a bit uneasy about GTA on a Nintendo system after playing GTA Advance.


This.


----------



## m3rox (Jul 16, 2008)

It can't be any worse than the current console GTA's.


----------



## pasc (Jul 16, 2008)

Take2's press conference had no images or stuff shown on GTA:CW, but this emerged, through Gamestop:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> [11:31] Now it's onto Rockstar Games, and Feder name-checks Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars, but only says "stay tuned for more information." Cue a montage of GTAIV, Bully, and L.A. Noire, which is apparently still in development.


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Jul 22, 2008)

yeeah yeah yeah yeaaah! ZOMFGBBQSTFUGTFU!!!111!!1!1!! Now i can laugh at my PSP owning friends. Wait, thats like 2% of my mates. The other 68% own a DS and the rest don't


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 22, 2008)

still no news on the game graphics huh... It might just look like Payback on the GBA or maybe Driver 3 on the GBA but i hope better


----------



## dilav (Jul 23, 2008)

yea...i hope this will be a good portable GTA. dont feel like reading this whole thread so donno if anyone mentioned this but "Chinatown war" that name seems like a mini game/level thing.


----------

